# Help, French is killing me!



## unsure (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok, I am taking a French class at school and we are now allowed to study however we want, so I am having trouble finding a good way to study because the regular study methods doesn't work.:blushed:

I don't learn from:
-Repetition
-translation tasks
-anything that could be considered boring (I am bad at consentrating)

So, yeah, any suggestions from you French talking people?roud:


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Play your favorite video game in French.

Watch movies with french subtitles.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Désolé, mais je ne peux pas vous aider. Je ne parle pas français.


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

Unfortunately, much of your studying is going to be boring. Languages require memorization. That's what I'm worst at, but I've found flashcard apps and "games" (like matching) make the drudgery a little easier. Also spreading the boring out so it's only a few minutes a day helps a lot.

Aside from the boring memorization, though, there's a lot you can do! Try finding people to talk to in french, like penpals. Watching movies and playing video games won't necessarily be useful for tests, but they help a lot for gaining familiarity and are a hella lot more interesting. Even getting into French music (I like Coeur de pirate and Max Boublil) can be helpful, although a lot of it will be confusing at first.

Good luck!





C:


----------



## Chamberlain (Dec 28, 2012)

^ Max Boublil FTW, although he speaks a colloquial French so that might not be the best song to start with but- oh screw that, I love his songs. 

The thing with French is that it requires lots of memorization and unfortunately you'll have to repeat conjugations (and their exceptions) countless of times to remember them. But movies and games in French (with and without subtitles) surely helps a lot, that's how I learned English IME.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

Maybe try talking to people? If you find people interesting that could be a fun way to try and learn, assuming they have patience.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

unsure said:


> Ok, I am taking a French class at school and we are now allowed to study however we want, so I am having trouble finding a good way to study because the regular study methods doesn't work.:blushed:
> 
> I don't learn from:
> -Repetition
> ...


The thing is you need to build up a vocabulary, and most of the time, that takes some amount of rote. 

Have you tried listenting to French as you fall asleep? 

"I love cursing in French; it's like wiping your ass with silk." - The Merovingian _The Matrix Reloaded_


----------



## unsure (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks, yeah I am now trying to play a game in french and I am watching all my shows in french, plus I have been to french forums to try to talk to french people (although my french is really horrible, oh well!)


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

How to Learn (But Not Master) Any Language in 1 Hour (Plus: A Favor)

That's my favourite for language-learning. It really helped me. (I'm living in another country.)


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

Salut! I am learning French as well.  I have 2 years of Beginner's French under my belt, but I cannot for the life of me speak the language. I can read, I can understand, I can sometimes write coherent sentences, but I find it very difficult to speak. I think the speaking part is one of the most important parts of learning a language. I often converse in French online with friends who speak it, but I have the ability to stop and think and formulate my sentences that way (and sometimes use Google translate to make sure I am making sense). In the real world, it just doesn't work that way. 

I agree that you need to pick up more vocabulary, and memorize at least 10 new words (and their conjugations) every day. However, one of the most important things you could do is to go out and actually use the language. I'm in my third year now and I've been thrown into a class with advanced French speakers where we must speak French only in class. This is really challenging, and difficult (and I consider dropping French at least twice a day), but the only way I'm going to learn the language is if I figure out how to speak it. If possible, try to find some French conversation groups, or at least one other person who is fluent so that you can practice. We learn best from trial and error, and if you can figure out how to get your brain to think in French, you will be able to fill in the gaps when it comes to the grammar as you go.  Part of you picking up your mother tongue was being exposed to it, and learning how to speak before you could read or write.


----------



## War pigs (Sep 12, 2012)

Le francais est une langue banale, j'irai pour l'allemend Le plus tot possible ^^


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

SychthIce said:


> Le francais est une langue banale, j'irai pour l'allemend Le plus tot possible ^^


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Je trouve que le français est très compliqué et belle. Cependant l'allemand est très difficile d'apprendre. Je l'ai étudié pendant un an, et alors ma tête a explosé.


----------



## War pigs (Sep 12, 2012)

La Petite Sirène said:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord. Je trouve que le français est très compliqué et belle. Cependant l'allemand est très difficile d'apprendre. Je l'ai étudié pendant un an, et alors ma tête a explosé.


lol c'est le point d'apprendre une telle langue, j'en veux ma tete explose avec tout sa ferocite, le francais est un peut gay xD


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

SychthIce said:


> lol c'est le point d'apprendre une telle langue, j'en veux ma tete explose avec tout sa ferocite, le francais est un peut gay xD


Bahaha, mon dieu! Je me souviendrai de prendre du recul.


----------



## Finaille (Aug 8, 2010)

I've heard of a person who learns the language by challenging themselves only to speak that language, and nothing else. Apparently it involves patience and a LOT of hand gesturing, but by not going to your native language for guidance you basically force yourself to learn what you are missing. I wish I could remember the name of the guy who did it, apparently he has a website and has learned over six languages in just a few years.

Then again, he actually goes to live in the country/area that speaks the language. I'm sure that helps quite a bit too.


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

unsure said:


> Thanks, yeah I am now trying to play a game in french and I am watching all my shows in french, plus I have been to french forums to try to talk to french people (although my french is really horrible, oh well!)


Just out of curiosity, which forums? I somehow only found AIM-esque chatrooms when I was looking. Clearly, my googling is not up to snuff.


----------

